# PCOS and low sperm, what next??



## beauty

Ladies 
I have pcos and OH has sperm issues, what treatments would they offer you? Taking into account clomid, would they offer this with low sperm?? 
Even if i have trouble with ovulating due to pcos would clomid help us if OH has below average sperm! I mean my cycles are all over the place being cd35 to cd65??

I am currently taking nothing for me pcos.. just not sure what to ask for if she is gonna turn round and say no point etc etc!!

Im sooooooooo heartbroken, first OH tests werent so bad, bit below average but this second SA well its lower than the 1st im so hearbroken not sure if there is any hope left for us!! :cry:

On the second SA OH was really ill around a week before the test however he needed to do the test then as i was at the hospital the week after so it needed to be done for the gyno results to be made in time!!

Were off to see gyno tomoz but just wanna know what questions i can ask, re what treatments are next?? Or if there is hope on the clomid?? Even surley helping with cycles with benefit us more cause i dont even know my ovulation time with my irregular cycles if i ovulate at all that is!! 

They have asked for it to be repeated but is there a point asking for clomid or is there anything else i could ask for??

Am i right to think really after low results the only options are normally IUI as first treatment or wud they let you try clomid first?
xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi hunni. Firstly, I'm so sorry you're going through this. My DH had an SA that was sub-optimal. The count was there but his quality was low and the viscosity high. They recommended IUI or IVF for us. 

It doesn't mean it can't happen naturally though hun, so please don't give up. :hugs:

If you have not already done so, find a good reproductive endocrinologist (RE). Depending upon how well the PCOS responds to treatment and how severe the low sperm count is, you may still have a very good shot at conceiving. The RE may be able to treat both of you, or he or she may refer your DH to a urologist. Also, I have read that vitamins with zinc are supposed to help increase the sperm count.

Good luck with your appt tomorrow! Make sure you bring a list of questions to ask your gyno. :hugs:


----------



## ald

Hunni, please dont give up, it really can happen naturaly. I know it is such a blow though, I too have PCOS and dh has very low sperm motility. Our FS wanted us to give clomid a go first so we are now on our 7th and final month of that, and start IVF in January. 

Please dont lose hope, you will get your :bfp:

If you ever want to chat please PM me xxx


----------



## brumbar

hey hun...it might be an off day... a common cold could affect the swimmers big time. Get him on a good multivitamin - there's a new wellman conception stuff ( 2 for 1 from vitabiotics.com). and re-test in 3 months.... No cycling, loose pants, no smoking, reduce coffee ( read an article in the health magazine in Holland and Barrett) ,no hot baths....

Good news with men is that they produce their swimmers as they go...they are not born with them (can you imagine if they were...the size of the balls :rofl: and they'd be thinking twice about their supplies b4 having sex).
As to clomid, they didn't give it to me as they said there's no point with DH's poor result (we have 22mil, around 48% motility and 4% morphology), but I ovulate without it, so they might still consider it for you. DH has been on multivitamin, zinc, l-arginine, additional folic acid, maca root. we are now switching to wellman conception + additional maca root and L-arginine ...see what happens....


I hope he took it ok.... 

vitamins do work (lots of ladies on here can testify)...test again in 3 months


----------



## Crypto1976

If you can get oh on a good multi vita with zinc that should sort things out.

There was also a male treated with clomid for low sperm count on here and that worked a treat, although I dont think this is common.

I am sure the FS will put your mind at ease although I know feeling of being in limbo.Thinking of you XXX


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies he is on wellman but the last SA he did was real low as per the letter we got through the post (however OH was real ill when he had to give sample hoping that is to blame)!! The test before that wasnt too bad, (that was done before he was on wellman) so hoping this 3rd test will have improved due to taking the wellman!!

Not sure on numbers cause if im honest dont understand them but there low by the looks of things if im honest!! :(

No idea but got a GRADE a and GRADE B on motlitly and that only totals 23%
xxx


----------



## Kelanderson

Hi Girls,

We have been trying since October 08, and I have been recently diagnosed with PCOS. My consultant has started me on Metformin. Only been on it for a month and already my periods have gone down from 30-32 cycle to 28. (Acupunture and reflexlogy may have helped to - having 3 times a month).

My husband had SA in September 09 which wasn't good. After making a few lifestyle changes as he used to go out drinking once a week and smoked they have improved when he went back last week but still not good. (15.1mill, 25% normal, and has 55% MAR not sure what it should be, Motility was 50% - A+B) He has been having acupunture 3 times a month as it helps low sperm counts, and has been taking wellman tablet every day. He hasn't touched booze or fags in a month. He is carrying on these lifestyle changes now to new year and going to do another test then, as if it dont improve he will have to be referred and assume we will have to go on ICI waiting list!

Just feels like one thing after another a?


----------



## beauty

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO yeah i understand his was quite low on the motility front less than 50% but he has been taking the wellman and we have ordered them new wellman conception pills so gonna give it a few weeks and repeat the tests when tablets have kicked in!!

I know SA tests can vary each time but i am really wanting to improve this motility percentage as it was low.. This was taken in May time before he started on the wellman but i am really hoping with the new wellcman conception pills etc it will improve!!

When you say ICI waiting list? I mean surley tho u cud get pregnanat without having this? I mean if his SA has improved to 50% motility thats wot they want to see isnt it?
xxxxxx


----------



## Kelanderson

I know we were very disheartened when I asked what happens if it doesn't improve and there only option was the Insemination route. We have just decided for my husband to carry on making his lifestyle changes as we are seeing slow improvement - eating healthy, relaxing, cutting out booze and fags, multivitamin, acupunture will help his low sperm count and poor morpholoy. It takes 3 months to make sperm so really need to allow that time. Is a slow process a, when you just want it to improve straight away.

Don't let the results get you down you can still fall naturally! Stay positive x


----------

